# First Attempt: axious & trying not to rush



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I am basically doing the plant geek low light/tech set up with a twist, I also bought plants (low light/no preference) that root so I am going to do a "natural cycle." When I was adding the water I added it to fast (I'm a rookie) stirring up the dirt. I am pretty sure the dirt has now settled except for the floating stuff that I will scoop out, but it is a cloudy/milky white. Should I turn on the filter now, should I wait for the cloudiness to clear? When can I start adding plants (in a diff. tank)?


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

Never mind, have to start over the gavel was from a salt water tank, I should have rinsed it first, but I was greedy and wanted all the bacteria I could get


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Rinse your plants off also.

If you are just starting try a tank using Miracle grow soil and a small dash of bone meal. I have heard a lot of good things about this. Use a 1/2" layer on the bottom then use your gravel on top 1 1/2" or so layer to keep the soil down. Add water slowly and if it clouds up too much just drain it and try again. Once you have the water half full, add your plants and fill the rest of the way. 

You may have to net out some small wood chip..etc. Then just let it cycle for 1-2 weeks before adding a lot of fish.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

miracle grow is harmless to fish?????? I have a 29 gallon tank that has some plants in it (need more light though, it's using the 'stock' light) and would like to fertilize it.... how much miracle grow should I add and how?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

It is a miracle grow topsoil not fertilizer. Fertilizer will have too much nutrients, and will cause algae problems.

The soil can only be used on a new tank and needs to be layered under gravel as stated above.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

oh well...... just have to save up for a bigger tank then!!!


----------



## topfish (Apr 6, 2009)

I would not use miracle grow soil, particularly someone that is new at this. It can cause all sorts of problems. There is a reason why people use clay gravel. Its inert, its safe, full of minerals but nothing organic that can decompose and pollute the tank.



> When I was adding the water I added it to fast (I'm a rookie) stirring up the dirt. I am pretty sure the dirt has now settled except for the floating stuff that I will scoop out, but it is a cloudy/milky white. Should I turn on the filter now, should I wait for the cloudiness to clear?


Thats why you should not use dirt. Depending on what kind of "dirt" you used, its going to dramatically raise ammonia and nitrate levels.


----------

